# Ribbons



## Pjohnson (Nov 27, 2014)

Decided to cast some blans today with ribbons. Below is a link to a quick video series. There are probably lots of methods - this one works for me.

http://youtu.be/2IklECBlZfg

Comments welcome ....


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice video(s). Sure would like to see what the finished product looks like.


----------



## wyone (Nov 27, 2014)

OK.. thank you.. I have been curious how this is done..  now I know. and will have to try it.  Any things I should NOT do?


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 28, 2014)

Great video. Thanks for sharing. I'll be watching for the next one.


----------



## Pjohnson (Nov 28, 2014)

Mitch

My suggestions on do's and dont's:
- Be pataient letting the ribbons cure, but dont start working on something else and forget about them
- wear gloves - they will be tacky and can create a mess
- let the ribbons fall where the lay; trying to get too specific with a design can be frustrating
- for the final pour - add the resin slowly to be sure to fill all of the gaps; you may need to tip the mold to ensure coverage

And last but not least - post your results. It helps us all learn.

Happy casting!

PJ


----------



## Harley2001 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nicely done brother.


----------

